# Good women's goggles??



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

You pose an interesting problem with ergonomics, since most manufacturers are likely making goggles for a certain facial structure (e.g. caucasians). My wife has a larger nose, but a more narrow face and her Oakley O-Frames fit her great. I just got through with some goggle research and you may want to try out Spy goggles. They apparantely have some double nose setup with the purpose of preventing nose pinching.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! I'll have to check them out.


----------



## litebrite (Feb 8, 2008)

i'm an asian female too.. and dont have much of a nose bridge. i find most googles i try tend to leave me w/ a gap b/t the nose and the padding. 

i have spy comets that fit me well, they're for small faces

i tried the new spy bias today (spherical lense) and they're AMAZING. fit me perfectly on the nose and they look hot hot hot. not too bulky either. it's like the female version of the spy orbits. i'm gonna find myself a pair now.


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^

My wife tried on all the women type goggles we could find.. The only 2 that seems to fill the gap on her nose were the Spy Comets and the Asian Fit Oakley Stockholm's. We tried the Spy Bias, Smith Anthem's, Anon Majestic's and none of them worked. We ended up getting her the Spy Comets and she loves them...


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

I had no idea Oakley made asian fit goggles. Pricey, though. Have yet to try on the Spy Comets and those Oakleys. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

jo.vongchant said:


> I had no idea Oakley made asian fit goggles. Pricey, though. Have yet to try on the Spy Comets and those Oakleys. Thanks for the reply!



Yah, Oakley makes a lot of stuff with Asian Fit including sunglasses. Hard to find though. For the goggles, I believe they make them for the A-Frame, Crowbar, Wisdoms, & Stockholms. The only difference (for goggles, does not apply to their sunglasses) is the nose pad is a LOT thicker. You can visually tell the difference if you compare the 2. That means the lenses are the same ones as their regular counterparts. Hope that helps!


----------

